# Best crossbow



## 1970 Walleye (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey guys am thinking about buying a crossbow and was wondering what u guys thought was the best one out there for the money.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

I have been a Horton guy since I started hunting with a crossbow I have a 175# Horton ProHawk and Love it. Horton will replace the limbs for free you pay for the shipping if you have problems. I have a horton scope on it and have a 100% recovery rate with it. Of course you have to shoot any bow and have it dialed in good luck with what ever you go with,there are alot of nice crossbows out there.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Depends on how much you want to spend. Older Horton yukons used for $150 if you want something cheap that shoots good, around 260ft/sec. I sold mine, bought a wicked ridge(made by 10 point) new $375-599 . The cheaper one goes 300ft/sec high end 333 and it probably comes with a mounted rope cocker. I had the invader(supposed to be great for the $$$$$). mine was extremely loud, the stirrup wouldnt stay tight and the string started unravelling near the pully after about 75 shots. I took it back and bought Titan Extreme by Ten Point $599 without a cocking device and I love it(cocking rope=$20). if you plan on keeping for years and shooting a lot, the Titan may be worth the extra money. My nephew and his freind bought Barnett Jakals and like them. $350 or less, shoots 315FPS. the Barnett isnt made as good as some of the others, cheap scope, but Ive owned Barnetts and had minimal problems and they are priced right. Excalibar is also supposed to be excellent, but a little pricey like TEN POINT.


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

I have a horton and love the accuracy, little loud and trigger is a hard pull i would say but I really cant complain. I have the bone collector and love the scope. look up sportsmens den in shelby ohio and look at their flyer great prices.


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

For the money I would say Horton. You can find a lot of basic Hortons on Craigslist for really cheap. Ten Points are good bows from what I hear but they seem expensive. The 400fps xbows seem like they would be almost like a gun out to 50-60yds, but I'm sure you will have to spend a lot on one of those.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I just bought a Wicked Ridge Invader (BY 10 POINT) I've only had it for a few months but so far so good. I was going to buy either WR or Horton both are Ohio companies. On one farm I hunt, the land owner has a factory and they make parts for 10 point so it help with my decision.
This is my 1st year with a crossbow and so far I like it.


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

Horton Horton Horton have had mine since 1994 not a single problem have downed around 40 deer with it need I say more


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

If money is not an object you can not beat a ten point. Owned 2 Hortons had problems with them both. Their customer service sucks. Have had a ten point for five years. Took it to get re strung had it back two days later.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## deer in headlights (Aug 17, 2012)

The barnett jackal got surprisingly good reviews for the price, and minus the arrows, can be had for $250 at fin feather and fur. I went with this just as a first time crossbow.

Haven't had a chance to play with it much yet, and will let you know opinions after as scope supposedly can be finicky on it.


----------



## FishandHunt59 (May 16, 2009)

Get an Xcalibur and your troubles are over!

Steve


----------



## 1970 Walleye (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks all u guys! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Ten point


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't know crossbows but give this a try.... They are made in Kent, Ohio- I've worked with the owners for years thru my job- great guys. They just came out with this bow this spring. They used to build the Horten bows until Horten went to China.

http://www.camxcrossbows.com/


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

My uncle two cousins and myself shoot ten pts. they are made in suffield. If you were to buy one go to portage archery which is next door to the ten pt factory. ask for the demo bows which they set up for shows they usually knock off 50 to 100 bucks. If your limbs or anything get cracks or anything you can buy new limbs for like $200 and youll have a brand new bow. But none of us has had to do that yet and weve had our bows for close to 10 years. But to each their own.


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

Ten Point is great bow, but they are pricey. Horton makes a pretty good bow as well & they are made in USA again, nothing from China. I have been looking at the Horton Fury, but will probably wait until next season to get one.


----------



## JCoeRBK (Dec 6, 2008)

I have a Horton TRT Ultralite. Shot 5 or 6 before I decided on the TRT, IMO it was more balanced than even the reverse limb xbows I shot. It is loud, but I picked up the limbsaver silencer kit and it did make a noticeable difference.

Bow shoots excellent, very pleased.

my .02c


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

Ten point


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I use a ten point...won't use anything else.


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

Ten point 
Wicked ridge



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 1970 Walleye (Sep 25, 2012)

Well for better or worse bought a ten point Turbo xlt 11 don't have it yet so hope I like it. Thanks for all info and replys . You all have a great season and get to enjoy the great outdoors that this country still has. Good luck!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I have a Horton.This is my second one.My first one I had it for 8 yrs.until dumba$$ me dried fire it broke the limbs.I tried to get ahold of Horton 4 2days everytime I called I was put on hold.So I went and bought a new one within a week the safety mechisism broke on the new one.So I tried again to get ahold of Horton again on hold.So I put the limbs from the new one on the old stock.Its been working grat with 2 differant Xbows.If I had to do it over again I would get a Excalbier.That will be my next Xbow.


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

Have a Parker Buckbuster (165# I believe). Love it. Fast, accurate, light, great balance, nice scope. Has automatic dry fire prevention, saved me more than once! Don't think they make that Buckbuster model anymore...looked at newer ones in Bass Pro. Heavier and didn't like as well as what I have.

I'll tell you something no one has said....the way it fits you, comes up on your shoulder, and feels to you is probably more important than brand. Most shoot very well. And most are too heavy to suit me anymore.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Finally, someone mentions Parker! My brother in law has the Tornado, an upper end model. The thing is freaky fast and very accurate. My buddy needed a new xbow since one of the limbs on his Horton looked like it was starting to come apart, and like someone else posted, just try to get a hold of them. I recommended Parker to him and he bought the Enforcer which is a bit lower down the scale. It's plenty fast enough and is so accurate I almost can't believe it! I've been a compound guy since I took up bowhunting, but this Parker has me thinking, Thoroughly impressed.

He had me sight it in since he's knows I'm really good at it. Took my shooting bags over there to get a rock solid hold. The bow came with Parker's 3 line scope, so we decided to set it up for 20,30, and 40 yards. His target has red bullseye a shade bigger than a silver dollar and, within it, a black bullseye a little bigger than a nickle. I got it in the red in two shots and he thought that was good enough. I wanted to see how fine I could dial it in. A few clicks here, a few clicks there and, WHAM!, dead center in the black! And, I could do it repeatedly. By the way, this is shoot one arrow, pull it, shoot it again. Don't shoot groups with this bow unless you want to cost yourself some money! Moved back to 30, second line down, bullseye! 40 yards, the same. I had brought my broadhead target and some Montec practice heads. Bullseyes! Amazing bow!


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

buckeyebowman said:


> Finally, someone mentions Parker! My brother in law has the Tornado, an upper end model. The thing is freaky fast and very accurate. My buddy needed a new xbow since one of the limbs on his Horton looked like it was starting to come apart, and like someone else posted, just try to get a hold of them. I recommended Parker to him and he bought the Enforcer which is a bit lower down the scale. It's plenty fast enough and is so accurate I almost can't believe it! I've been a compound guy since I took up bowhunting, but this Parker has me thinking, Thoroughly impressed.
> 
> He had me sight it in since he's knows I'm really good at it. Took my shooting bags over there to get a rock solid hold. The bow came with Parker's 3 line scope, so we decided to set it up for 20,30, and 40 yards. His target has red bullseye a shade bigger than a silver dollar and, within it, a black bullseye a little bigger than a nickle. I got it in the red in two shots and he thought that was good enough. I wanted to see how fine I could dial it in. A few clicks here, a few clicks there and, WHAM!, dead center in the black! And, I could do it repeatedly. By the way, this is shoot one arrow, pull it, shoot it again. Don't shoot groups with this bow unless you want to cost yourself some money! Moved back to 30, second line down, bullseye! 40 yards, the same. I had brought my broadhead target and some Montec practice heads. Bullseyes! Amazing bow!


My Parker does same thing. Picked it up last week first time since last fall. First arrow, dead center. My broadheads and target points also seem to fly same point. Last fall had doe facing me, slightly turned at 30 plus yards. Put it on center of chest. When I walked up to her laying there, couldn't find where arrow came out her side. After walking around and turning her over, realized I was looking at wrong place. There was broadhead, sticking out back end of her, under her tail! First deer I shot with it was a buck in low light. I thought he was 30-35 yards, had no range finder. Arrow went clear through him. When I stepped off from where he first kicked up when I hit him, back to where I shot, well, it was 45 yards instead!


----------

